# Nolly's Bass Tone Attempt with Vst-Plugins!



## C3Aye (Jun 25, 2012)

I was bored so I tried to get as close to Nolly's bass tone as possible that he gets with his Darkglass B7K with Vst-plugins. Tell if you 1. Think its a decent bass tone, and 2. Think its anywhere near as good as Nolly's bass tone. (Keep in mind I'm using a different bass and, just to re-iterate, I'm using Vst-plugins only). Also I'm not fussed about the drums.

Nolly Bass Tone Attempt With Vst-Plugins Only by C3Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Isolated Bass: http://soundcloud.com/c3aye/nolly-bass-tone-test-isolated

Link to Nolly's Mixtest with the Darkglass B7K (second player that is not the SoundCloud one has the bass and drums only: 
Post-tour mixtest with Axe II, Darkglass B7K, etc... (Axe preset included!)


----------



## Clocks (Jun 25, 2012)

Cut some 400, boost highs, boost 80-100! Yea, maybe a tad more grit.


----------



## C3Aye (Jun 25, 2012)

With the grit, tough to get it gritty without it just distorting too much. But I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Antenna (Jun 27, 2012)

its a good sounding bass tone. To control my bass grit, I record a compressed distortion and blend it parallel to my DI so you can introduce more gain without losing as much clarity. It has alittle too much in the 400hz though like said before.


----------



## C3Aye (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I keep seeing everyone blending their clean bass tone and their heavily compressed distortion bass tone, but I was trying to get a good tone without having to blend. Although this seems like it may have to wait until I actually buy some proper gear which will be in the distant future I imagine. And I'll be sure to reduce the 400hz as well


----------



## C2Aye (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never blended my bass tone either, but it may well be something I'll have to do...later. As well as get my own bass!


----------

